# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  تجريم إساءة استعمال أموال أو ائتمان أو السلطة في الشركة خطوة ضرورية لحماية الاستثمار

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*تجريم إساءة استعمال أموال أو ائتمان أو السلطة في الشركة
خطوة ضرورية لحماية الاستثمار


الأستاذ الدكتور
غنام محمد غنام
أستاذ القانون الجنائي
كلية القانون جامعة قطر



يمكنك تحميل الملف من المرفقات أسفل

أو الإطلاع على البحث أون لاين بدون تحميل || من هنا ||*

----------

